# Ask, you might be suprised



## T Slot (May 29, 2005)

I am building a router tabletop and cabinet so went to Lowe's and HD to check Formica prices. Well I thought the price was more than I wanted to spend so I grabbed the Yellow Pages and looked under Cabinet Makers Equip & Supplies. I called and asked if they sold retail and they said yes. I bought a 4x8 sheet of horizontal grade formica and the MDF I needed and saved $40.00 in the process and that is a bargain.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Great deal! That's the best thing to do if you want to save some money. I also do the same. Shop around first and save some of that hard earned cash. Later...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is some smart shopping. Woodworkers love to find bargins so you are starting out well


----------

